# Weight horns



## nubeegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Has anyone ever put weights on their goats horns? I asked my vet about my goats horns. They are about 9 months old. He said the sinus cavity is in there and taking the horns off could cause problems. He suggested I put weights, like fishing sinkers, on the ends of the horns of my smallest goat because hers are growing almost straight up. The other ones horns grow more back. He said if the horns grow back they are less dangerous.. Has anyone done this?


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I've never heard of this but if its true I would try it. I have a doeling who's horns are coming out scary looking.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds like it would work as long as they are still growing. Worth a try in my book. I can't see it would cause harm either way, so I'd go for it.


----------



## rollinghillsfarm (Sep 21, 2012)

All our goats have horns, does and bucks both. They make great handles! They also dissipate heat for the animal, so the only goats we have with no horns are the naturally polled ones. None of our goats is mean or aggressive and we've never had any problems with them using their horns on either us or the others. We just keep aware of where we are in relation to the horns when we work with them - our Arapawa Island buck has a particularly wide, gorgeous set. This is not to say that this will work for everyone, or everyone would want this; I'm just putting my two cents in as someone who loves horns.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

People do that with cattle, especially show cattle when they want the horns to grow perfectly straight out from them. They actually make weights for them. I'm sure it would work on a goat too, but you don't want to put too much weight on them.

She really won't be any more dangerous with her horns going back as straight up, as long as she isn't aggressive I would just leave them. Most goats horns I have seen do eventually curve out to the sides.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That may hurt her and give her a headache ... depends on how heavy the weights are I think, but I'm not sure I would try it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 does who's horns are straight up.....the longer they grow they tend to not use them to stick or jab but more so to scratch their backs. Bootsie is a "almost 13 year old" pygmy nigerian and her horns are 12 inches tall, straight up on her head, Heidi is her 5 year old grand daughter and hers also go straight up and are around 7-8 inches tall.


----------



## nubeegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Both of mine use their horns on each other. No real mean but after I release them after feeding the bigger one pushes the little one out of the way to check if there is feed left. The smaller one uses her horns back


----------



## nubeegirl (Nov 9, 2012)

Oops posted by accident! I have never had either offer to use them on me. I hope future goats have no horns so I fear these two will be very bossy with any new ones. 
The vet said fish sinkers so I wouldn't think that little weight would hurt anything.


----------

